# car backfire



## AleRossell

Wordreference offers "petardear" but that does not sound familiar to me at all. Does anybody have any other ideas of how to say when a car backfires in Spanish?

Thanks!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Hola, OperaSauvage 

¿En relación con el motor, podría ser "Retorno de llama" y "Retorno de llama"?

EDIT
Finalmente he encontrado el verbo aquí: "Dar retorno de llama" - Backfire


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Por aquí sería "petardear" si te refieres al ruido que hace el tubo de escape. Anja, me temo que lo de "retorno de llama" no se entendería por España.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## blasita

Hello.

As Ant says, 'petardear' would be the verb to use in Spain, but I don't know in Mexico (hope other Mexican foreros can tell us). You could explain it, though: _producir pequeñas explosiones/producir detonaciones en el escape_ (esta última la he cogido del diccionario de la casa), etc.

Saludos.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Buenos días, Ant!  

Sí, no soy experta  ... he puesto lo que dice "My dictionary" : claro que tú y Blasita tenéis toda mi confianza


----------



## Antpax

Anja.Ann said:


> Buenos días, Ant!
> 
> Sí, no soy experta  ... he puesto lo que dice "My dictionary" : claro que tú y Blasita tenéis toda mi confianza



Hola:

En el caso de blasita haces bien . Por lo que he visto, "retorno de llama" es una traducción válida para "backfire", pero no en el contexto de este hilo, que es el ruido como de pequeñas explosiones que a veces hace el tubo de escape de un coche.

Saludos. 

Ant


----------



## Anja.Ann

Sí, Ant  
Mil gracias por tu precisión


----------



## AleRossell

Gracias a todos! 

Pues a falta de una palabras más específica para México utilizaré "petardear".

Saludos!


----------



## Hasthur

sé que ya es tarde, justo andaba buscando esto de _backfiring_ en el contexto de un auto, y no encontré nada que me gustara (para méxico también, o simplemente para algo "neutro") así que solo haré referencia al sonido fue producido por el escape, porque tampoco se trata de hacer todo textual ¿o no?


----------



## SolAguila

He visto en *Collins* backfire (automobile) es "petardeo" y el varbo ya ustedes saben.


----------

